# School me on the Glades Skiff



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

One of these is in my future (after I convince my wife I need a 4th boat and sell some of my extra fly gear).

I've heard that the early models are the ones to get. What year did they change the design? And what was the change? I believe they went with a liner that added weight.

On the power options, most that I've seen have the bullet proof Mercury 25 horse two stroke on the back. If this isn't an option, or new power is needed, what do you recommend that would be light and still get the performance needed? And what is the ideal shaft length?

On the Merc 25, anyone have experience getting them rebuilt? I have a great mechanic that could do this for me.

I'd like to have T&T (tilt and trim), but is a jack plate needed at all?

On fuel, I believe they have 6 gallon tanks, so I would guess that gives about 20 miles of distance per tank. Anyone put in a larger tank, or do you switch over to another 6 gallon cell when needed? I could run this thing 80 miles in a day, so I would have to bring extra.

Last question - what would be the runner up to this boat? Main reason I'd get one is to fish stupid skinny back lakes and creeks. We have MILES of them here in TX.

Thanks for any tips and advice on this. This isn't pressing, but I just wanted to get a good idea and know what to look for. That one that popped up this week in Miami was a good price (though hours weren't listed), but not at a good time or location for me to jump on it.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

I would imagine you could go much further than 20 miles on six gallons of fuel. Many times we went well north of 30 miles with my 25 2 stroke without switching tanks. Other than that I got nothing. 



coconutgroves said:


> what would be the runner up to this boat?


Maybe a Karma?

http://www.boattrader.com/listing/2017-bossman-karma19-tiller-101963116


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

coconutgroves said:


> One of these is in my future (after I convince my wife I need a 4th boat and sell some of my extra fly gear).
> 
> I've heard that the early models are the ones to get. What year did they change the design? And what was the change? I believe they went with a liner that added weight.
> 
> ...


Excellent query! Those "stupid skinny back lakes and creeks" have been the driving force behind my boat selection for the last 40 years. And what separates the ecosystems of Florida and Texas. Unfortunately scooters cannot be effectively poled and certainly NOT quietly. Which is why the emphasis in TX is on boat as taxi and then get out and wade. For me the choice boiled down to either the Lostmen (ECC) with vented tunnel or the HB Professional WITH tunnel. An airboat would be awesome if they were not so stinking loud. The ecosystem present in Florida is obviously superior to that of Texas as evidenced by species diversity for one thing. The hundreds of square miles of stupid skinny back lakes and flats lacks the one thing that FL (and Louisiana) has: structure. Some has marsh but none (or very darn little) has mangroves. Edit: speaking of deep south TX here, never fished north of Rockport. Chose the pro due to desire to have some measure of flexibility to fish varied aquatic terrain and not get beat to death. Hopefully that is the way it works out.

Anyway this is the reason why in TX it is necessary (IMHO) to have a hull design that can not only run in 6" of water but also get on plane in under a foot of water. Because if one is 5 miles deep into an ultra-shallow back lake (like Gladys Hole) it is going to be a REALLY LONG IMPOSSIBLE POLE back out to deep water to get up in. Because that bottom is quick sand mud. Just one example. Which also dictates very purpose-specific boats for TX because fishing Baffin Bay in late Jan-early Feb for giant trout requires a totally different kind of boat than running the east sands < 6" of water or the ultra shallow marsh on the central coast etc.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

On the engine weight...

Mercury 2 stroke 25hp is 112 lbs
Tohatsu 4 stroke 30hp is 157 lbs (25hp is same weight)
Evinrude 2 stroke 30hp is 160 lbs
Honda 4 stroke 30hp is 166 lbs
Suzuki 4 stroke 30 hp is 163 lbs
Suzuki 4 stroke 25 hp is 143 lbs (looks to be the 30hp with a short shaft (15" vs 20")

Yeah, I am bored today.


----------



## Skiff Junky (Oct 6, 2015)

Not an expert but from having owned one I would target 2003 and 2004 models. 2005's can be "iffy" but that's the year I owned and it was OK.

25 2 stroke Merc is "the" power for that skiff. Most of the GS in use I think you will find are second boats so they don't get a lot of hours. I see nice 25 Mercs pop up all the time but they are pricey. If your willing to drop the $$ on a GS then you shouldn't be timid about preserving it's performance and picking up a spare motor (or two).

That said and while I'm not a Yami fan, rumor has it that they will be unveiling a for stroke thats within 10 to 15 lbs of the Merc 2 stroke. But that's just a rumor. I would expect the 25 Merc 2 stroke to still have more power.


----------



## Ckirk57 (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm in the search for a glades skiff. The only other option I'm considering is an ECC glide. I priced out a new glades skiff and it was about 42k. I'm afraid to spend that much on a new one only to rash up the bottom on the rocks here in the Homosassa area. Hoping to go used and not cringe as much when it gets on the rocks.


----------



## Tomfsu51 (Aug 24, 2015)

I own an 08 Glades Skiff. I believe there are at least 3 generations of the Glades Skiff. I think the beam on the originals are 48". From aproximately 07-10 they were 54" and in 2011 I believe they morphed the Glades Skiff and Gordon Ambush into what is the new hull design. The beam moved to around 58" and the weight increased. 

I think it comes down to what you are looking for. My 08' has a 54" beam and a listed hull weight of 350 pounds. It also has a finished bulkhead. 75 pounds for a larger beam and more finished look is an acceptable trade off for me. It is unlikely many people have spent enough time on each and every model to really speak to the noticeable differences around performance. I would assume that the newer design would likely perform differently than the early models.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I have a 2015 no liner. It's a little wider maybe a tad heavier than the original, listed weight 380. It's very stable for its size and still ridiculously light and easy to pole. More dry storage than the old ones. Zuke 30 power trim and tilt tops out around 31 mph.

I have honestly considered selling mine to move back to a waterman. I can't take the kids and wife out on it which is becoming an issue lately.


----------



## C_Wheeler (Jan 14, 2014)

Skiff Junky said:


> Not an expert but from having owned one I would target 2003 and 2004 models. 2005's can be "iffy" but that's the year I owned and it was OK.
> 
> 25 2 stroke Merc is "the" power for that skiff. Most of the GS in use I think you will find are second boats so they don't get a lot of hours. I see nice 25 Mercs pop up all the time but they are pricey. If your willing to drop the $$ on a GS then you shouldn't be timid about preserving it's performance and picking up a spare motor (or two).
> 
> That said and while I'm not a Yami fan, rumor has it that they will be unveiling a for stroke thats within 10 to 15 lbs of the Merc 2 stroke. But that's just a rumor. I would expect the 25 Merc 2 stroke to still have more power.


New yami is 126lbs. http://2017newproducts.yamahaoutboards.com/f25.php


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

Your best bet is to call Eric Knipling. He has a Gladeskiff and can help answer questions.


----------



## Flatsfisher13 (Oct 28, 2015)

I have a 2003 Glade Skiff, owned it since 2004. I love the thing, started with a 15 hp merc..believe it or not pushed it pretty good. One issue I found when I went to repower was the narrow engine mount location. I wanted a 25 hp with power tilt and trip..it was too wide for my transom. I ended up with a 25 hp etec..manual everything. That being said, I can run literally all day on a couple gallons of fuel. The boat poles with one hand, tracks great, and gets very skinny. Good luck in your search you won't regret owning one.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

The original  http://www.historical-museum.org/folklife/flafolk/simmons.htm


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

TidewateR said:


> Your best bet is to call Eric Knipling. He has a Gladeskiff and can help answer questions.


I've fished with Eric before - too many questions and he may think I am trying to poach his spots...  I love his Glades Skiff - nice rig.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

C_Wheeler said:


> New yami is 126lbs. http://2017newproducts.yamahaoutboards.com/f25.php


Can't wait for reviews of this to show up. Thanks for posting - the specs look impressive. I am a big fan of Yammie 2 strokes and its great to see a maker push 4 strokes to be as light as possible. 40 pounds makes a big difference.

I have a buddy in the market for a skinny skiff, so thanks to all for posting your comments and experience - this is helpful.


----------



## Skiff Junky (Oct 6, 2015)

coconutgroves said:


> Can't wait for reviews of this to show up. Thanks for posting - the specs look impressive. I am a big fan of Yammie 2 strokes and its great to see a maker push 4 strokes to be as light as possible. 40 pounds makes a big difference.
> 
> I have a buddy in the market for a skinny skiff, so thanks to all for posting your comments and experience - this is helpful.


While I agree that it's pretty impressive that Yami is getting down to 125lb range with EFI, it's 2 cylinder. I've never felt Yami's have had the same balz as say a Merc for the same HP rating and with others being 3 cylinder we can only hope the EFI will make up for it. Time will tell.

I'm more impressed with the Zuke 20 @ 97lbs with EFI. 29lbs extra for 5hp hanging off the back of a Glades Skiff I'm not sure is a good trade off.

The Glades Skiff was one of the best boats I ever owned and like the Whip, it was a mistake letting them go.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

@Skiff Junky - good info man, thanks. Fireglide posted a review on his Glide and mentioned the Zuke 20: http://www.microskiff.com/threads/east-cape-glide-first-impressions.38376/


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

I sold my 2003 glades skiff in 2015 to a friend that against my advice immediately put a 30 hp Etec on it. I have not had a chance to use it. Originally had the toy like 25 Merc but replaced with the 25 Tohatsu 2 cyc after a year. Performance was the same. I had a tiller extension on the Merc tiller handle but the tiller handle was not built sturdy enough to support the extension. The skiff was good for calm water but the non-tunnel Waterman and Pro will plane in less water and are easier to pole in wind. I had a lot of fun in the Glades and it is the ultimate shallow water poling skiff. The new light Yamaha 25 would be ideal for the Glades. I think my friend will eventually put the new Yamaha on the Glades if he can live without power trim and tilt. I launched the Glades skiff out of Port Mansfield many times and I will say you must be on your game or you could easily submerge the bow. No bilge pump and exterior drain plug. The built in seven gallon fuel is good for a hundred miles with the 2 stroke Tohat. Great little skiff.


----------



## Skiff Junky (Oct 6, 2015)

sjrobin said:


> I sold my 2003 glades skiff in 2015 to a friend that against my advice immediately put a 30 hp Etec on it. I have not had a chance to use it. Originally had the toy like 25 Merc but replaced with the 25 Tohatsu 2 cyc after a year. Performance was the same. I had a tiller extension on the Merc tiller handle but the tiller handle was not built sturdy enough to support the extension. The skiff was good for calm water but the non-tunnel Waterman and Pro will plane in less water and are easier to pole in wind. I had a lot of fun in the Glades and it is the ultimate shallow water poling skiff. The new light Yamaha 25 would be ideal for the Glades. I think my friend will eventually put the new Yamaha on the Glades if he can live without power trim and tilt. I launched the Glades skiff out of Port Mansfield many times and I will say you must be on your game or you could easily submerge the bow. No bilge pump and exterior drain plug. The built in seven gallon fuel is good for a hundred miles with the 2 stroke Tohat. Great little skiff.


I'll have to agree with you on your assessment except for the "toy like merc" and the poling part. The GS has to be the most enjoyable skiff I ever poled and I liked the 25 Merc match up.

CG's link to the Glide with a 20 Zuke could possibly the closest thing to the optimum skiff for me, as well as an alternative to a GS, but it's difficult for me to be objective with their product even though I acknowledge many have had a good experience.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

To be clear on comparing poling the Glades to other heavier skiffs, the Glades is awesome to pole in low wind and I wish I had not sold it. Remember the caster accuracy is impacted by the bow swinging in the wind. Here in Texas you just have to pick your days for a small skiff like the Glades or be very adventurous in open bay crossings.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

coconutgroves said:


> On the engine weight...
> 
> Mercury 2 stroke 25hp is 112 lbs
> Tohatsu 4 stroke 30hp is 157 lbs (25hp is same weight)
> ...


Don't forget the Yamaha 25 2 stroke 106#, Spear Glade X with 12 gallon tank and fish 3-4 trips and top off with 5/6 gallons.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

On my new generation it can take the zuke 30 at 163 lbs without squatting. That motor is direct injection with power trim and tilt.

Apparently they widened it a little to accommodate the weight of the 4 strokes. Listed Width is 58 inches but width at the waterline is around 48-50 due to the curved sides. They incorporated a tumble home design which I think helps increase stability. Full fuel tank 10 gal aluminum, two 200 lb guys and a yeti and it drafts an honest 5 inches all day on the pole. Minus the two guys you could float it over a puddle.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

el9surf said:


> On my new generation it can take the zuke 30 at 168 lbs without squatting. Apparently they widened it a little to accommodate the weight of the 4 strokes. Listed Width is 58 inches but width at the waterline is around 48-50 due to the curved sides. They incorporated a tumble home design which I think helps increase stability. Full fuel tank 10 gal aluminum, two 200 lb guys and a yeti and it drafts an honest 5 inches all day on the pole. Minus the two guys you could float it over a puddle.


Can you explain the "tumble home design"? I have not heard of that previously


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Think of the sides of the hull looking like this (______). Maybe not as exaggerated but as the hull sinks more with weight the width at the waterline increases.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

It's mainly at the stern


----------



## Dustin1 (Feb 11, 2007)

I looked at used Glades Skiffs and ultimately went with a Shadowcast 18 instead. I fish around rocks a lot on the Big Bend coast, making the tunnel a really nice feature. The dimensions of the Shadowcast 18 and the Glades Skiff are nearly identical. Obviously, there is a fit and finish and build quality difference, but you're also talking less than half the price comparing new boats. If you plan to fish the boat shallow around rocks (where you're inevitably going to scratch it up), you might consider the cheaper alternative with the added benefit of the tunnel (in Texas, I would assume a tunnel would be desirable). I have the 12 gallon built in aluminum tank in mine. I don't keep it full for normal trips, but if necessary (Everglades) it gives me more than 100 miles of range with the Tohatsu 30.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I owned a shadow cast. It's close in dimension but that's about it. Turning without venting the prop can be an issue. It has noticable hull slap poling into the wind. It squats some which raises the chine line in the bow above the water line. Not as stable and if you want to pole backward, the tunnel is above the water which also presents problems. It's not a bad skiff but not as close a comparison as you would think. Fit and finish are world's apart.


----------



## Gordon Johnson (Jan 13, 2017)

coconutgroves said:


> On the engine weight...
> 
> Mercury 2 stroke 25hp is 112 lbs
> Tohatsu 4 stroke 30hp is 157 lbs (25hp is same weight)
> ...


Thanks for being bored. I'll use this for future reference as well.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Gordon Johnson said:


> Thanks for being bored. I'll use this for future reference as well.


You will want to figure out which ones have trim and tilt included in that weight. Also not all of them are direct injected.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Yes the new light Yamaha 25 will not have power trim/tilt to keep it at 126 lbs.


----------



## NC-BC (Nov 14, 2016)

Or you could build (or have built) a Bateau Flats Stalker:

View attachment 7639


"The Flats Stalker (FS18) is a simple but rugged and easy to pole boat designed for hardcore skinny water sight fishing. It is designed for tiller steering first and has a clean open layout that is easy to customize. It will pole effortlessly into the wind and against the tide thanks to it's narrow and shallow hull. Hull slap is almost nonexistent thanks to the absence of spray rails and low chine design. There is even an option showing a rounded chine towards the bow.

Those boats exist since more than 100 years in the Everglades, the concept is not new. Our FS18 is not as narrow as the traditional Everglades Skiff, but it is easy to pole and more stable. The FS18 has the same waterline beam and is just as stable as some fiberglass production boats 1' wider at the deck."


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

sjrobin said:


> Yes the new light Yamaha 25 will not have power trim/tilt to keep it at 126 lbs.


Actually unless I am mistaken I saw on the yamaha website that the new 25 does have PTT.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

commtrd said:


> Actually unless I am mistaken I saw on the yamaha website that the new 25 does have PTT.


I think PTT is only available in the long shaft version, which weights more than the 126lbs short shaft version


----------



## Bruce J (Mar 4, 2018)

You might also check out the new Sabine Micro, made by Brian Little. I just checked it out at the Houston Fishing Show. He builds a beautiful all aluminum hull that has a true no-slap hull like all the best poling skiff. I also saw that New Water Boatworks had their new Willet at the show. It’s another small GS- type hull with a tiller Etec 30 on it. 

The Sabine Micro is about $20k out the door with trailer. I bet the NW is a fair bit higher but didn’t ask.


----------



## bermuda (Aug 22, 2010)

el9surf said:


> I owned a shadow cast. It's close in dimension but that's about it. Turning without venting the prop can be an issue. It has noticable hull slap poling into the wind. It squats some which raises the chine line in the bow above the water line. Not as stable and if you want to pole backward, the tunnel is above the water which also presents problems. It's not a bad skiff but not as close a comparison as you would think. Fit and finish are world's apart.


I disagree. I have shadowcast 18 and have no issues with hull slap. I fish regularly in mosquito lagoon and don't see this issue. Worlds apart fit and finish? give me a break - wake up and smell the coffee man.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

bermuda said:


> I disagree. I have shadowcast 18 and have no issues with hull slap. I fish regularly in mosquito lagoon and don't see this issue. Worlds apart fit and finish? give me a break - wake up and smell the coffee man.


A little late on this one man.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

bermuda said:


> I disagree. I have shadowcast 18 and have no issues with hull slap. I fish regularly in mosquito lagoon and don't see this issue. Worlds apart fit and finish? give me a break - wake up and smell the coffee man.


Lol, you offended or delusional? I owned a gladed skiff as well as a sc16, it had no deck cap and yes the fit and finish was very different. You can't tell me the splatter finish in the cockpit or the slightly crooked rub rail was on par with HB on finish. Maybe they have updated since then. If you can't see the difference topside a quick look under the deck, or at the rigging should help to clarify. This is assuming you have seen a glades skiff up close for comparison.

It was nothing more than an honest observation and comparison. Yes the sc16 had a chine that rises above the water line towards the bow. When you pole into a chop there is a slap because of this.

The SC isn't a bad boat, it's a good value for what it does. Pretty sure they aren't trying to be a glades skiff anyways.


----------



## Joe Mattingly (Oct 9, 2017)

With new, lighter, 4 strokes available, will Hells Bay go back to making the lighter stern Glades Skiff from '03-'04 or so? That is/was a special boat combo, but it only works with the light engine as I understand.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Why not call Harry and save some money and get a better skiff


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

permitchaser said:


> Why not call Harry and save some money and get a better skiff


Spear 17'6 x 6' glades x 350# 33gps mph with my Yamaha 2 stroke 25 floats/runs very very shallow w/o tunnel..not a trailer queen but a fishing machine. On my 4th year running the skiff, fish nearly every week, usually 2 days at a time. Good service from the hull n design, will access all the duck ponds and cuts in the marsh. Good product for the $$$..


----------



## bermuda (Aug 22, 2010)

el9surf said:


> Lol, you offended or delusional? I owned a gladed skiff as well as a sc16, it had no deck cap and yes the fit and finish was very different. You can't tell me the splatter finish in the cockpit or the slightly crooked rub rail was on par with HB on finish. Maybe they have updated since then. If you can't see the difference topside a quick look under the deck, or at the rigging should help to clarify. This is assuming you have seen a glades skiff up close for comparison.
> 
> It was nothing more than an honest observation and comparison. Yes the sc16 had a chine that rises above the water line towards the bow. When you pole into a chop there is a slap because of this.
> 
> The SC isn't a bad boat, it's a good value for what it does. Pretty sure they aren't trying to be a glades skiff anyways.


Neither offended or delusional. My Shadowcast is an 18 with a liner - no splatter finish on mine so i guess we are comparing two different skiffs here. I have seen a Glades Skiff up close but maybe it was an older one.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

permitchaser said:


> Why not call Harry and save some money and get a better skiff


Unfortunately he doesn't make the Glades X anymore. And it sounds like the Glade Z is a bit pricier.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

crboggs said:


> Unfortunately he doesn't make the Glades X anymore. And it sounds like the Glade Z is a bit pricier.


Still a few Glades X Hulls around...


----------

